# Potty training/sleeping question



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

1 - some will go all night, some will need a pee break. It sounds like she'll soon sleep all night if you work with her. It's a bit of trial and error, usually I let them fuss for a few minutes and see if they'll go back to sleep. If they insist on getting up it's out on leash to the yard, stand and wait about a minute and back to bed. I don't talk to them, praise or treat them or do anything else but give them a minute out there to go and then too bad, so sad, back to bed. This helps to get them out of the midnight potty breaks too. If you were to get up, play, reward, treats and so on at 2 am your pup would likely get into that habit even more. If 1 in the morning is the time you're doing this, move it to 12:30, then 12, then you should be able to skip it totally. Play it by ear of course, you don't want puppy going in the crate.

2. At first I put them in the crate for naptimes during the day, so I can get something done without having to worry about puppy waking and me not being there to get them outside right away. It also teaches them they can be in a crate when you're home and not freak out even if you walk by or aren't in the same room.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

My pup at 15 weeks gets up once a night for a quick potty break


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Every puppy is different. I brought home my 3.5 year old from the breeder at 9 weeks old. He slept through the night from day one - basically from 10:30pm to 6:00am during the week and usually until around 8:00 am on weekends. He didn't need to go out during the night.

If I was home i let him nap where ever he wanted to as long as I could see where he was. I only crated him when I wasn't home and never had an issue with him going to his crate. He was a go with the flow puppy and he's now a go with the flow adult.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I still take our 12-week old puppy out once during the night. I have to get up around 2:30, so I take her out then. She knows what to expect and pees almost immediately, then sniffs around a few minutes before she poops. Then it's back into the house and into her crate till morning. I do give her a treat when she comes back in though. [Since I can't hold it all night, I don't expect her to.]


----------



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. Last night was the first night, so I'll have to see how it goes. She woke up several times last night, so I'll have to figure out what cry means she has to pee and what cry means she's lonely.

My other issue is that she sometimes pees some as I'm picking her up. Not sure if it's that I'm putting pressure on her bladder, or that she gets a little nervous being picked up, or that I came just a few seconds to late--but it's frustrating to get so close to getting her out in time and just miss it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo only needed to go out the first two nights (at 7.5 weeks). By 8 weeks he was okay all night. By 12 weeks he would sleep a good 10hrs without needing to go. Every pup is different. Cosmo was a big boy with a big bladder, haha, and I'm sure that helped.

In terms of peeing when you pick her up, tuck her tail under as you pick her up. That should prevent her from going (dogs must raise their tails to go). If she has an accident inside, do the same thing. Tuck in the tail and run outside. 

Good luck!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The rule of thumb is they can hold it for their age in months plus one hour. So at 12 weeks 4 hours. If they are sleeping maybe a bit longer, and then each one is different. Like some babies sleep through the night earlier than others. Take water away a few hours before bedtime, that will help. I was getting up at least once a night with Jaro at least until he was 6 months old, but then I was getting up and he heard me and so out we would go. (Broke my toe in one of those early morning trips --rammed it right into the foot of the bed)


----------

